# Meet the newest member of the family! Ryder



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I went to "look" at puppies yesterday...yeah, right! I was looking at female partis when this little guy came and sat at my feet and looked up at me. Then he put his paw on my knee and his head in my lap. I moved him away so I could pick up a little girl who ran from me. Next thing I know I have a paw on my lap and I'm getting puppy kisses, very gentle puppy kisses on my face. He would not leave me! His dam came over to me and stared me in the eye...looked at Ryder, looked at me, looked at Ryder....then LICKED my face. So, while the little girls were chasing each other around, Ryder was sitting at my feet at begging me to cuddle him. I couldn't refuse.

I know I said I wanted a female, preferably a phantom or one with color, and pretty much any color but cream or white. I guess sometimes it's not about what you want but what wants you....Ryder wanted me and I fell in love with THE sweetest puppy I've ever met. He is such a dream and what a cuddler! He's 10 weeks old, not a "she," and he's a creamy color. Hubby is in love too!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hes gorgeous 
congratulations on the new addition to your family ^_^


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks! I'm amazed it how quickly he picks thing up. I taught him to sit in about 2 minutes. He is so cute and awkward. He's all legs and he's still trying to figure out how to run. He makes me laugh! The other dogs are still getting used to him, but they are coming around. He is just so much bigger than they are he is a bit intimidating. He slept the entire 2 hrs back home, and he slept in a kennel for the first time and he was quiet all night. No mess in the kennel either. Did I mention....I'M IN LOVE?!?!?! LOL!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh he's darling, I love his face. He's going to have a beautiful expression.

Is he creme or apricot? I can never tell but he looks apricot to me.

I can't wait to see pics as he gets older!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

He looks cream to me. She had an apricot but he is much lighter. Also, his dam is a black/white parti and sire is chocolate. Ryder looks like he might be cream/white parti, but we'll just have to wait and see. He has the kindest eyes, just like his dad. He's everything I didn't want...but he is everything I really wanted. I was so impressed with the temperaments of his parents. I'm just excited right now! Sorry to babble on.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

awwhhh, hes adorable!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG I love him.
He is to cute and congrats


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very cute. He looks a bit like Olie. Olie is apricot, but I guess ligh apricot. I can see why your in love!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh I love him! I think cream for sure. It's so true that they can pick you.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oooooooooooooh! Congratulations!!  Don't forget to change the info under your avatar picture to include Ryder's information! I'm so glad that you and your puppy got to pick each other! Love your story! Keep the pictures coming... he's beautiful!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats, he looks adorable and has a very expressive face.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ryder DOES look like Olie! I hope he stays this color. I like contrast and he has light, medium and dark tones. As long as he stays sweet and healthy. That's what is important. He already lets me know when he has to go out. I'm amazed! Jaxxon, who just turned 2, has FINALLY decided to go outside. He will let me know now. Cisko...well, he's still a work in progress but doing much better.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your liitle story here is wonderful, and the puppy is adorable. You won't be sorry you got a boy. Your relationship with him will astound you especially when it started off like it did. Congratulations, and ENJOY!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in love with Ryder, too. Your story almost makes me cry! He knew who he wanted, and his mom gave her approval. What a sweet boy he is. Keep us posted with more stories and pics.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I forgot to ask--how old is he?


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ryder was born on Sept 5th so he is 11 weeks old. I've been blessed with another Virgo in my life! My Mom (3rd) and my son (9th). Hubby and were married on the 7th! That will be a busy week with celebrations in the future! LOL!

He is getting used to the crate routine already. He barks for less than 5 minutes then settles right down and goes to sleep. He understands when I say "potty" and goes right to the door. I just can't believe how fast he is learning. I've never had such a young puppy "get it" so quickly. My kids never learned this fast. LOLOL!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

What a wonderful story. With dogs it's often not what we want but what the dog wants! He knew you guys belonged together.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

He's adorable! Congratulations on being selected by such an awesome puppy! You're going to have a blast!


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition!! He's absolutely adorable. Obviously, you were made for each other!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

He's so cute! Congratulations! He needs to come and give Fonzie some potty lessons!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing ! I too love the boys. I think they are the most loving and the most giving. You are going to have so much fun . Please continue to shre those precious puppy moments.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm hoping Cisko will learn from Ryder. Maybe the little ones just take longer to gain control over their systems? I know it's been a loooong 2 years trying to house train Jaxxon and Cisko. They are crate trained and long past the chewing things up stage, but I don't dare let them loose without supervision yet. Hang in there! And thanks for your kind remarks.

I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for your kindness, helpful information, vast knowledge, and willingness to reach out to everyone. This is one of the most pleasant and friendly message boards I've ever been on. 

You all ROCK!:rockon:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

In my limited experience, standard poodles have been (by far) the easiest dogs to housetrain for us. Lucy is 12 weeks old today and I'd say she's basically potty trained. She's crated overnight so I can't say what she'd do if left out when no one was available to let her out; but during the day, when she has to go outside - she'll let us know!!

I've been experimenting with letting her be out of the crate when we leave the house (she's still confined to our kitchen/dining area - just in case) and she's been doing GREAT! The longest she's been uncrated and kept the area clean so far has been 3 hours, but we're slowly extending that time until we're confident that she'll be able to hold it at least until we come home for lunch (which is 4 hours).

Standard poodles are so stinkin' smart that they just "get it" so quickly! Katy's pup was a breeze to train, too; but my Juliet (mini dachsund) was 2 years old and still poopin' in the house!  She's 8 now and has been potty trained for 6 years so we're good - but it seemed like it took FOREVER for her to understand that she actually COULD hold it for a period of time.

It doesn't surprise me that Ryder got it so quickly either! He's a Smarty Mcsmartsmart!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I was looking at Ryder's feet last night in comparison to Cisko. Cisko's little feet are about the size of my thumb! LOL! Ryder's feet.....a little smaller than a round coaster! OMG!!! How big is going to be?!?!?! LOLOL! 

His sire is 26" and around 60 lbs and dam is 23" and 45 lbs. Ryder is not the tallest of the litter but he just might be the heaviest. Still, he feels boney to me. I can feel his ribs and pull his skin up. He doesn't eat as much as I think he should. I offer a big bowl of food twice a day and let him eat as much as he likes. He DOES drink a lot though.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

He is a darling!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

g8dhorse7 said:


> I was looking at Ryder's feet last night in comparison to Cisko. Cisko's little feet are about the size of my thumb! LOL! Ryder's feet.....a little smaller than a round coaster! OMG!!! How big is going to be?!?!?! LOLOL!
> 
> His sire is 26" and around 60 lbs and dam is 23" and 45 lbs. Ryder is not the tallest of the litter but he just might be the heaviest. Still, he feels boney to me. I can feel his ribs and pull his skin up. He doesn't eat as much as I think he should. I offer a big bowl of food twice a day and let him eat as much as he likes. He DOES drink a lot though.


He looks a good weight. He looks so lovable! Geezz there really is something special about a poodle.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Olie, he IS lovable! Hubby put the three in bed with me this morning when he left for work. Jaxxon curled up at my back, Cisko sprawled out on the spare pillow, and Ryder plopped down in front of me and put his head on my pillow! How could I not hold on to him like a teddy bear?!?! LOL! I don't think I've ever fallen in love so fast

Olie, where in SC do you live? I was born in Greenville, went to Greer HS, and my mom and brothers STILL live in Greer.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am Myrtle Beach. My company just bought a chain of stores out in the Greenville area. I like that area from what I've been able to seen.

I am driving to Greenville Friday (I think) to meet a potential silver standard to adopt. 

Lately Olie has been zooming around the house with my other 2 dogs and can now jump on the couch.... So yesterday he comes flying up on the couch chasing after the other 2 and comes to the end I was sitting, I was on the phone. He stops and lays his head on my should where I held the phone and went back to zooming around!! So I find myself smiling so much lately.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

He is a beautiful boy! I found a pic of Ryder's full brother. I believe the breeder said he is a year old in this pic. 

I'm still unsure what color he is~Apricot, cream...both????


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

cream.


----------



## Lovedbypoodles (Nov 4, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! My bloodhound picked me too. Except I didn't listen bc she was promised to someone and I looked at other pups. I ended up wanting a pup from a breeding that's pups were due in a wk and left the breeder a deposit. A few weeks later after the pups were born they didn't have what I wanted so I went home in hopes that ID eventually find a pup I liked. The breeder called me about a puppy who didn't work out for a family so I went an looked and it was her! The pup who kept coming to me originally. She was returned for being distructive and impossible to potty train. So I took her home and she was the opposite! She knew she was for me and just made them mad enough to return her so she could come to me. Crazy how they know!!!!
Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats on Ryder, he's adorable! Once again proof that "just looking" at pups never happens.


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I know! Hubby gets this pained look on his face when I say, "Honey, I'm just LOOKING at horses/puppies/horse trailers/saddles/bridles....." LOL!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Lovedbypoodles said:


> What a beautiful boy! My bloodhound picked me too. Except I didn't listen bc she was promised to someone and I looked at other pups. I ended up wanting a pup from a breeding that's pups were due in a wk and left the breeder a deposit. A few weeks later after the pups were born they didn't have what I wanted so I went home in hopes that ID eventually find a pup I liked. The breeder called me about a puppy who didn't work out for a family so I went an looked and it was her! The pup who kept coming to me originally. She was returned for being distructive and impossible to potty train. So I took her home and she was the opposite! She knew she was for me and just made them mad enough to return her so she could come to me. Crazy how they know!!!!
> Congrats!!!!!


AWWWW that is just about the sweetest story I have ener heard.. Made me cry  
The red collar boy from my last litter "found" his person as well she came astayed at our house and he definately picked her ! She loves him and he loves her..


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ryder continues to be wonderful! He just doesn't understand why the little guys don't want to play with him! LOL! He tried to do the "grab the leg and your opponent will go down" game with Cisko. Thank goodness Cisko is very agile and quick or we may have had a broken leg to contend with. 

Ryder and Cisko were playing tug of war and Ryder shook his head and Cisko went flying! LOL! I shouldn't laugh but it was just so darn funny! Cisko is used to me letting him win at tug of war, the expression on his face was priceless.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That is such a sweet story and he is sooo cute!! Keep us posted and congrats!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

We took Ryder to the vet on Saturday for a checkup and his next shot. He was soooo good! There were a lot of animals there barking, meowing, kids crying, etc and Ryder sat at my feet and just took it all in. He fell asleep in the vet room waiting on his turn. The vet said he is in great health and she fell in love with him.

He weighed in at a whopping 23 lbs! He is going to be a big boy. Not even a flinch when he got his shot. He is turning out to be a dream puppy. Leash training is coming along great. When he reaches the end of the lead he will turn and face me and wait for me to call him to me. He comes right up and sits at my feet. Of course, he gets a treat and lots of "atta boys!" So far, he hasn't messed his crate once. He's had a few accidents in the house but that is mostly because I wasn't paying attention.

I've taught him to do a "little" trick. I wiggle my finger at his tail and he sits, then I say "turn" and he turns all the way around and sits back down at my feet to receive his treat. I'm teaching him to sit on his haunches but he gets a little off balance right now. Still, the effort is made and treats are given! I'm just in LOVE with this little guy! Hubby is absolutely smitten. When the vet said he may reach 70 lbs (much bigger than we wanted) hubby said, "that doesn't matter, he's our baby no matter how big he gets." 

Just wanted to share our joy!


----------

